# Blooming now



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 27, 2011)

Took these photos yesterday. The reginae has 3 buds...the 2nd one fully opened today. Got it from Ron last fall....Thanks! Next is parviflorum, also from Ron, this spring. Lastly is the parviflorum and my kentuckiense, which thankfully survived being totally flattened in last falls tornado...actually, a macroburst.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2011)

Lovlies!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 27, 2011)

Really nice Eric


----------



## swamprad (May 27, 2011)

Impressive!!


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2011)

Pretty cool.

What is the exposure there Eric. I have a semi protected west exposure I'm thinking of trying some Cyps.


----------



## etex (May 28, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2011)

They look healthy, particularly that reginae - nice and chunky!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 28, 2011)

Great plants!


----------



## Dido (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice pictures thanks for share


----------



## Shiva (Jun 5, 2011)

All nice!


----------

